
Google launches Flutter Beta 3, its Android and iOS mobile app SDK - Apocryphon
https://venturebeat.com/2018/05/07/google-launches-flutter-beta-3-its-android-and-ios-mobile-app-sdk/amp/
======
parvenu74
Android and iOS, yes, but also THE official toolkit for making apps for
Fuchsia, the project which will replace Android in a few years. Expect Google
to highlight all of the companies who have started shipping Flutter apps and
to highlight why developers would want to drop traditional Java/Kotlin
development and move to Flutter because not only will your apps work today on
Android, but they will run tomorrow on Fuchsia.

~~~
dan-0
I really thought Flutter was going to just fade away, but it really seems to
be picking up speed, in no small part due to Fuchsia as you mentioned.

Looking at the line up for Google I/O, hearing the rumors as we're about to
head into it, and with the newest beta release, I'm starting to think Flutter
is past the point of being abandoned any time soon.

The real question for me is when will it be stable enough so that I can put it
into production without worrying about major API changes breaking everything
on the best update.

~~~
rhodysurf
I was super against Flutter when it was announced. I wrote my apps in objc and
java and recently swift/kotlin. I had some downtime recently and tried out
flutter for a simple crud app and I gotta say... it makes mobile dev wayyyy
more fun.

There’s a bunch of stuff missing (maps, etc) and dart isn’t my favorite
language (I like kotlin and swift way more) but it’s sooo much easier to
prototype up and build cool apps in flutter than native. There’s just so much
freedom and you can hot reload to instantly see what you change.

IDK that I would make a production app on it today, but it definitely has
stuck in my mind.

------
bsaul
If anyone from flutter can answer: by reading a little about map integration
in the flutter sdk, i came to understand that there was some kind of design
issue with the way flutter exposed the underlying open GL layers. Making it
hard to plug anything wanting to use this layer directly (due to layer
compositing ?).

What i just said is obviously pretty vague, so could anyone knowledgeable
provide some answer to this long-term architectural concern ?

~~~
wmleler
Hi, Wm Leler from the Flutter team. There are several map integrations
available. I think what you might be thinking about is the integration with
Google Maps. We have a solution and are working with the Google Maps team to
implement. We will announce when this is ready. Meanwhile, there are three
plugins that can do maps.

There is no "long-term architectural concern" with Flutter. We play well with
video and other views.

If you have a more specific question, I'd be happy to give more specific
answers. Feel free to contact us.

~~~
bsaul
Ok, thanks. I tried to find the github issue that gave me this impression.
Probably something related to game development, i’m not sure ( maybe this one
:
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/179](https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/179)).
I may have confused the two issues.

Glad to hear the map story is moving forward. Good job.

~~~
wmleler
We have a new plugin for Google Maps that we are working on. If you play with
it, please give us feedback so we can continue to improve it.
[https://github.com/flutter/plugins/tree/master/packages/goog...](https://github.com/flutter/plugins/tree/master/packages/google_maps_flutter)

------
andrewvmail
Does anyone know if there are any sip, webrtc, xmpp library for flutter? i was
scrounging around for one and couldnt find one a year back ago dont know whats
the landscape like right now

------
bachir44
I think it's a little irresponsible for Google to recommend the use in
production of a techno still in beta from developers. Especially since it's
not just a version upgrade it's a new techno. That means that for most of
those who will use it start from 0. And leave with a techno that has never
passed the stable 1.0 must dare anyway.

____________________________________________________
[https://showbox.software/](https://showbox.software/)
[https://kodi.software/](https://kodi.software/)
[https://luckypatcher.pro/](https://luckypatcher.pro/)

